
Ask HN: What would happen if everyone was a whistleblower on 1 JAN 2016? - cvs268
Assuming all the information in the world is available to anyone who is interested,<p>1. Would the world be doomed into utter-chaos?<p>2. Would we save decades and reach utopia faster?<p>3. Would the current &quot;status-quo&quot; soon be regained?
======
DrScump
I'd buy up every hotel room on the planet for the night of December 31 within
100 miles West of the International Date Line.

~~~
cvs268
...and what would that accomplish as the clock strikes 12 that night?...

------
cvs268
<insert mandatory pun about blowing whistles at a new year's party here>

